# Bitte lesen: Themenverzeichnis und Fatbike-FAQ / Reifenbreiten- und Gewichtsdatenbank



## Fabeymer (1. März 2015)

Die Anzahl der Fans dickbereifter Räder steigt und mit ihr steigt auch die Anzahl von Fragen, die sich Neulinge stellen. Um den Einstieg in die Welt jenseits von 3,8" ein wenig zu erleichtern, gibt es hier einige grundlegende Informationen.

Bitte auch die *Suchfunktion* nicht vergessen, gerade in den Hersteller-/Modellthreads wurden viele Fragen schon einmal gestellt und beantwortet.

Viel Spaß im Fatbike-Bereich!




*Bilder

allgemeiner Bilderthread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-bilder-thread.605788/page-179

Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-124#post-12742105

eigene Carbon-Fatbikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-fatbikes-galerie-nur-eigene-raeder.745457/

You and your Fatbike:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/you-and-your-fat-bike-galerie.741971/page-3#post-12742188

Schaut, was ich für's Fatbike gekauft hab:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-schaut-was-ich-neues-fuers-fatbike-gekauft-habe-thread.652430/

Videos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-bike-videos.684526/page-8

Custom Fatbikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fett...fatbikes-schmiedenverzeichnis-galerie.745422/


Kaufberatung

Schnäppchenthread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fat-bike-und-teile-schnaeppchen-thread.646224/

allgemeine Kaufberatung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-bike-kaufberatung.648185/

Bikemarkt-Thread für Verkäufe und Gesuche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatb...gesuche-und-links-zu-verkaufsanzeigen.657721/

Probefahrten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kann-ick-ma-ne-runde-drehn.616878/


Hersteller-/Modellthreads

Surly ICT & Co.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-surly-ice-cream-truck-ggf-surly-fatbikes-generell.744941/

Specialized Fatboy:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-fatboy-fatboy-expert.658450/page-58#post-12742234

OnOne Fatty:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-189

Felt Double Double:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felt-double-double.722124/page-28#post-12738259

Trek Farley:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trek-farley-6-und-8.730712/page-8#post-12735139

Salsa Fatbikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salsa-fatbikes.656089/

Fullys:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fette-fully-thread.722559/

9:zero:7
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/9-zero-7-907-fatbikes-born-and-bred-in-alaska.626126/

Rocky Mountain Blizzard:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocky-mountain-blizzard-fatbike.727964/page-6#post-12742302

Rose Tusker:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/the-tusker-1-und-2.745511/#post-12743276

Mi-Tech:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mi-tech-tyke-p1-fat.731639/

Kinder-Fatbikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/babyspeck-der-kinderfatbikethread.737626/

Canyon Dude:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-dicke-canyon-dude-thread.722544/

Dynamics Pure:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dynamics-pure-fatbike.705787/

Genesis Caribou:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/genesis-caribou.685761/page-3#post-12678123

Mondraker Panzer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-bluto.695559/

Borealis:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/borealis.737564/

Alutech Fat Fanes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-fat-fanes.721829/

Kona Wo:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kona-wo-fatbike.692496/

Salamandre:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salamandre-cycles.745230/*

*Ritchey Commando:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ritchey-commando.744161/

Sandman Bikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sandman-bikes.657072/*

*E-Fatbikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-e-fatbike-thread-ohne-negative-grundsatzdebatte.747656/*



*
Komponenten, Federung & Co.

Kurbeln und Innenlager:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurb...en-bei-fat-bikes.662609/page-16#post-12666204

Rock Shox Bluto:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-bluto.695559/

andere Federgabeln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-suspension-fork.654413/


Rund ums Laufrad

Nextie und andere Carbonlaufräder/-Felgen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nextie-fuers-fatbike.741664/

Laufräder und Felgen allgemein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/laufraeder-eines-der-hauptthemen-bei-fat-bikes.643426/page-31

Reifen und Schläuche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-fatbike-schlauch-und-reifenthread-milchfrei.643770/page-80

Tubeless:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/page-18

Luftdruck:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/luftdruck-pruefen.735616/page-2

Pumpe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/beste-pumpe-fuer-niedrige-druecke.655028/

Spikes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spikes.662780/

TPI:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tpi-epi-wie-viele-faeden-pro-zoll-fuers-fatbike.726374/

Self Steering:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/einlenkverhalten-in-abhaengigkeit-vom-reifendruck.744883/


Leichtbau

allgemeiner Leichtbauthread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich-...-leichtbau-thread.741648/page-3#post-12675401


Carbonteile aus Fernost

kleine Linksammlung zu verschiedenen Anbietern (Post #1):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbonteile-aus-fernost.727871/#post-12355263

Zoll und Import Sammelthread (stellenweise nicht mehr ganz aktuell):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-...al-weils-hier-oft-gefragt-wird.171269/page-26


Zubehör und Bekleidung

Schutzbleche:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schutzblech.650177/

Bekleidung und Ausrüstung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frue...ng-ausruestung-rund-ums-fatbike.740142/page-5

Lenkerhandschuhe (Pogies): 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fest-am-lenker-montierte-handschuhe.657861/

Transport mit dem Kfz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-transport-ausserhalb-des-fzg-thread.724373/page-3


Sonstiges

Alltagstauglichkeit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alltagstauglichkeit-eines-fatbikes.739257/

Renntauglichkeit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-racetauglich-ist-ein-fatbike.699212/

Allroundtauglichkeit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-fuer-alles.694551/*


*Touren und Sichtungen:*

*Rhein-Main-Gebiet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-im-rhein-main-gebiet.739993/page-2*

*Bayrisches (Vor-)Alpenland:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fatbike-unterwegs-im-bayrischen-vor-alpenland.744154/page-2*

*Spontantouren und Sichtungen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spon...eachten-sonst-kommentarlose-loeschung.740215/*



*Übersichtstabellen zu Reifenbreiten und Reifendimensionen












 *
*
Abhandlung über das teilweise eigenwillige Lenkverhalten von Fatbikereifen*​
Der Selfsteering-Effekt (nicht der Bumble-Effekt) entsteht dadurch, dass bei einer Geradeausfahrt aussermittige Stollen des Reifens Bodenkontakt finden und dadurch in eine Richtung ziehen. Ähnlich wie man einen Schlitten lenkt oder ein ESP funktioniert, bremst die Seite mit dem Bodenkontakt ab und zieht den Lenker in die gleiche Richtung.
Bei den breiten Fatbike-Schluffen fällt das halt durchaus schon sehr deutlich auf.
Auf ebenen und harten Böden wie Asphalt lässt sich das sehr gut testen.
Obwohl man eigentlich geradeaus fährt, torkelt der Reifen ständig nach links und rechts.

Verschiedene Reifen verhalten sich bei verschiedenen Drücken auf verschiedenen Felgenbreiten total, ratet mal, genau: verschieden.
Extreme Selfsteerer sind zB der Floater, genau unter 0,55 bar bei 90 kg. Je mehr er sich abfährt, desto schlimmer wird es. Klar, die Mittelstollen fahren sich ab und die Seitenstollen greifen früher. Sogar auf Feldwegen kann man irgendwann nicht mehr ohne Torkeln fahren.
Nach Hörensagen (ohne es selbst zu testen, aber die Masse an Berichte reicht mir um das ernst zu nehmen) sind der Bulldozer, sowie der Vee8, ebenfalls Könige dieser Disziplin. Beim Ground Control hört man mal Dies, mal Jenes.
Dazu kommt der Vee Rubber Mission unter 0,8 bar bei 90 kg.
Im Gegensatz dazu ist die 45nrth Fraktion erstaunlich gutmütig, sowohl Hüsker Dü, als auch Dillinger, als auch der Dillinger 5, zeigen Selfsteering erst unter 0,4 bar bei 90 kg und selbst das ist noch sehr kontrollierbar und damit erträglich. Berichten zu Folge hat die Salsa Reifenflotte ebenfalls gute Geradeauseigenschaften.
Das ist der Effekt, welche unwissende Fatbiketester in Testberichten gerne erwähnen. Sie beschreiben es mit "Schwierigkeiten die Linie zu treffen."
Generell richtig: je weniger Druck, je breiter die Felge, desto früher oder stärker tritt der Effekt auf.

Das Verhalten, welches Du beim Einlenken beschreibst, ist genau genommen kein Selfsteering, sondern Übersteuern. Die Ursache ist die gleiche: die aussermittigen Stollen greifen ordentlich rein und das Rad zieht sich beim Einlenken in die Kurve, man muss ordentlich gegenhalten. Dazu kommt, dass man das Rad in die Kurve legt, wogegen man es bei der Geradeausfahren senkrecht hält. Daher sind auch breite Lenker bei Fatbikes keine Seltenheit.

Dieser Effekt des Übersteuerns kann sehr extrem ausfallen und lässt sich wieder in drei Scenarien aufteilen, je nachdem, wie die Profilfläche geformt ist.

1) der Reifen kippt unvermittelt weg und zieht dann arg in die Kurve hinein
Das ist ein typisches Verhalten eines Floaters, er kippt über das Mittelprofil direkt ohne Übergang in die Seitenstollen und rupft dann ganz böse in die Lenkrichtung. Auf harten Feldwegen oder gar auf Asphalt kann man schnelle Kurven mit hineinlegen komplett vergessen. Wenn man es nach der Kenntnis des Verhaltens auf harten Böden noch schafft, den Kopf auszuschalten, dann fällt das im Gelände nicht mehr auf. Angenehm ist es nicht.
Dieser Effekte kann auch auftreten, wenn die Felge im Verhältnis zum Reifen zu schmal ist, muss aber nicht.

2) der Reifen torkelt ständig, läuft sauber um die Kurve, ausser man legt das Rad in die Kurve, dann zieht er rein, und plötzlich ist der Grip weg
Dieses Verhalten eines engen Grenzbereiches ist typisch für die meisten (nicht alle) kastenförmigen Profile, also einen fast rechteckigen Reifen. Oder auch bei einem schmalen Reifen auf einer breiten Felge. Das ist etwas Geschmacksache, manche Fahrer mögen das. Man muss dann aber den Grenzbereich genau kennen, sonst legt man sich; und zwar erst zu weit in die Kurve, so dass man auf der Seitenwand fährt und anschliessen auf den "Mund". Oder natürlich bei Reifen ohne ausgeprägte Seitenstollen. Tritt auch auf bei Reifen mit wenig stabiler Karkasse auf, bei Fatty´s bisher eher nicht anzutreffen. Aber warten wir mal Schwalbe und Kenda ab.

3) es läuft
Glückwunsch, du hast die Reifen/Felgenkombination für Dein persönliches Einsatzgebiet gefunden. Das kann ein Hüsker Dü auf einer Marge Lite sein, ein Dillinger 5 auf einer Rolling Darryl, Bulldozer auf einer Clownshoe oder auch gerne ein Bud auf China-Plaste.

Um die passende Kombination für Dich zu finden hilft nur nachlesen bei renommierten Forumsgrößen und ausprobieren.

(verfasst von @Staanemer)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Diese Auflistung wird bei Bedarf aktualisiert und/oder erweitert. *
Für Vorschläge und Anmerkungen nutzt bitte diesen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strukturierung-des-fatbike-bereichs.745487/


----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2015)

*Reifengewichte* 
(Quelle: http://fat-bike.com/2012/01/tire-weights-for-fat-bikes/)


On One Floater – 120tpi Folding – 1481g, 1510g
Surly Black Floyd – 120tpi – 1090g,1060g
45NRTH Hüsker Dü – (New 2012 Light Carcass 120tpi) – 1210g,1210g,1210g,1220g
Surly Endomorph – 120tpi – 1340g,1360g,1340g,1290g, 1380g, 1380g,1660g, 1620g
Surly Endomorph – 27tpi – 1390g, 1600g
45NRTH Hüsker Dü (Original 120tpi) – 1310g,1310g,1320g,1320g,1350g,1390g
Surly Larry – 27tpi – 1440g,1510g, 1640g
Surly Larry – 120tpi – 1430g,1420g,1430g,1370g
Surly Larry – 120tpi Folding, Light Casing – 1110g,1130g,1110g
Surly Nate – 120tpi – 1570g,1550g
Surly Big Fat Larry – 120tpi Folding, Light Casing – 1360g
Surly Big Fat Larry – 120tpi Wire – 1530g,1510g,1580,1530
Origin8 Devist8er – Kevlar Protection – 1820g, 1850g
Surly Knard 26×4.0 – 27tpi, steel bead – 1600g
Surly BUD – 120tpi Folding, Light Casing – 1630g
Surly Knard 26×4.0 120tpi, Folding – 1260g, 1290g
45NRTH Escalator – 180tpi, Folding, Studdable – 1210g,1210g,1230g,1210g
45NRTH Hüsker Dü – 27TPI Wire Bead – 1610g, 1570g, 1570g, 1600g, 1610g, 1560g.
Vee Rubber Vee 8 – 120 tpi, folding – 1361g, 1404 g, 1370g, 1390g, 1458g
Vee Rubber Speedster – 120 tpi, folding – 984g, 972 g, 1048g, 1083g, 1095g
Vee Rubber Mission – 120 tpi, folding – 1370g, 1390g, 1400g, 1420g, 1420g, 1410g
Vee Tire Snowshoe – 120 tpi, folding – 1185g, 1247g
Fatback Sterling – 120tpi, folding – 1236g, 1238g
Vee Tire Snowshoe XL – 120 tpi, folding – 1604g, 1596g
Vee Tire Bulldozer – 120 tpi, folding – 1430g, 1389g
Vee Tire H-Billy – 120 tpi, folding – 1248g, 1263g
45NRTH Hüsker Dü – 120tpi, Ultralight – 1279g
45NRTH Dillinger – 120tpi, Studded – 1357g
Surly Lou – 120tpi, Ultralight – 1528g
Surly Bud – 120tpi, Ultralight – 1563g
Surly Nate – 120tpi, Ultralight – 1311g
Surly Endomorph – 120tpi, Non-folding – 1422g
Surly Nate – 27tpi, Steel – 1692g
Surly Big Fat Larry – 120tpi, Folding *not Ultralight – 1431g
Surly Larry – 120tpi, *not ultralight – 1414g
Surly Knard – 27tpi, steel – 1715g
Surly Black Floyd –  120tpi – 1068g
45NRTH Escalator – 1212g,1228g (from JohnG)
Panaracer Fat B Nimble 120 tpi folding – 1270g, 1245g, 1261g and 1238g (Dave Nice)
45NRTH VanHelga – 120 tpi folding – 1338g, 1349g
Maxxis Mammoth – 1250g, 1251g (from Damian)
Kenda Juggernaut 4.0 – 120 tpi folding – 767g, 771g
Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 – 120 tpi folding – 1375g, 1372g
Bontrager Hodag 3.8 – 120 tpi folding – 1192g, 1161g
*29+ Tire Weights*


Surly Knard 29×3.0 – 120tpi – 909g,920g,1009g, 985g,989g,985g,1000g,1002g
Surly Knard 29×3.0 – 27tpi – 1205g,1229g
Vee Tire Trax Fatty – 120 tpi – 879g, 867g
Bontrager Chupacabra – 120 tpi – 895g, 884 g
Maxxis Chronicle – 120 tpi – 1076g, 1062 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2015)

*Von Forenmitgliedern ermittelte Reifengewichte
*
Surly Knard 3,8" 1180g -1210g
Surly Nate 3,8" 1340g - 1360g
45NRTH Hüsker Dü 1220g 
45NRTH Vanhelga 1220g - 1225g
alle in der 120tpi Version
Merci @criscross

45NRTH Dillinger 5 120tpi 1550g
45NRTH Vanhelga 4,0 120tpi 1220g und 1250g
Merci @Allgaeufex 

Hüsker Dü 120tpi 1221g und 1239g
Merci @titzy 

Jumbo Jim Light Skin 1015 g und 982g
Merci @Lenne-Blade 

Kenda Jaggernaut 60tpi 1542g
Merci @neonel 

45NRTH Van Helga 60tpi 1330g
Merci @Peng999 

Maxxis Mammoth 120tpi 1300g
Merci @Peng999 

Panaracer Fat B Nimble 120tpi 1122g
Merci @Trail Surfer 

45NRTH Vanhelga 4,0 120tpi 1220g 
Merci @Trail Surfer 

45NRTH Flowbeist 1482g
45NRTH Dunderbeist 1490g
Merci @Hilfmernauf


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Dezember 2019)

*Bilder:*

*Fat Bike Videos*
*allgemeiner Bilderthread*
*Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs*
*eigene Carbon-Fatbikes*
*You and your Fatbike*
*Schaut, was ich für's Fatbike gekauft hab*

*Kaufberatung:*

*Custom Fatbikes*
*Schnäppchenthread*
*allgemeine Kaufberatung*
*Bikemarkt-Thread für Verkäufe und Gesuche*
*Probefahrten*
* 
Hersteller-/Modellthreads:*

*Fullys*
*E-Fatbikes*
*Kinder-Fatbikes*


*9:zero:7*
*Borealis*
*Canyon Dude*
*Dynamics Pure*
*Felt Double Double*
*Genesis Caribou*
*Mi-Tech*
*Mondraker Panzer*
*OnOne Fatty*
*Ritchey Commando*
*Rocky Mountain Blizzard*
*Rose Tusker*
*Salamandre*
*Salsa Fatbikes*
*Sandman Bikes*
*Specialized Fatboy*
*Surly ICT & Co.*
*Trek Farley*

*Komponenten, Federung & Co.:*

*Kurbeln und Innenlager*
*andere Federgabeln*
*Manitou Mastodon*
*Rock Shox Bluto*

*Rund ums Laufrad:*

*Nextie und andere Carbonlaufräder/-Felgen*
*Laufräder und Felgen allgemein*
*Reifen und Schläuche*
*Tubeless*
*Luftdruck*
*Pumpe*
*Spikes*
*TPI*
*Self Steering*

*Leichtbau:*

*allgemeiner Leichtbauthread*

*Carbonteile aus Fernost:*

*kleine Linksammlung zu verschiedenen Anbietern (Post #1)*
*Zoll und Import Sammelthread (stellenweise nicht mehr ganz aktuell)*

*Zubehör und Bekleidung:*

*Bekleidung und Ausrüstung*
*Lenkerhandschuhe (Pogies)*
*Schutzbleche*
*Transport mit dem Kfz*
*Sonstiges:*

*Alltagstauglichkeit eines Fatbikes*
*Renntauglichkeit*
*Allroundtauglichkeit*
*Übersichtstabellen zu Reifenbreiten und Reifendimensionen*

*45NRTH*
*Surly*

*Vielen Dank für das Update und die Mühen an @El_Topo!*


----------

